# Trekkies rejoice - new star trek blu ray releases coming



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For those (of us) who are Trekkies...the long-awaited Blu Ray versions of the original series and all Motion Picture versions are coming soon...

There will be several "packages" in how these various new releases can be purchased...dates and MSRP prices are also included at this link.

Details here:

http://www.blu-raystats.com/NewsLog/2009/02/16/star-trek-blu-ray-releases-finally-announced-for-the-usa/


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

Woo Hooo!!!!! Thanks, fan, this is GREAT news!!!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect there will be plenty of folks selecting something from this list of goodies.

The other good news is that it's not that long of a wait.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

More goodies to wet the Star Trek Blu Ray fan appetite...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Good news indeed...thanks for the heads up. 
And here is the link from thedigitalbits.com in regards to this news.

http://www.thedigitalbits.com/mytwocentsa165.html#startrekannounce


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The movies are probably a day-one buy for me (I'll buy the whole set)... but I will probably have to wait for a sale on the TV sets.

I bought the DVD release a few years back at $99 per, so the Blu versions (reported to include original AND remastered versions) will be nice and probably around the same price but it will be harder to justify the re-buy on those for a while.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect I'll either get the full Blu Ray 6-Movie set or at least the 3-Movie Blu Ray Trilogy set.

Either way...seeing these in glorious HD will be fantastic.

Wrath of Khan (ST II) is remastered...it had to be since the original negative was in such poor condition.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

If I had known this was 'news' I'd have put up a link to the discussions about it at HDD.com about 10 days back...

Once HD DVD was dead, with Paramount failing to push out the HD DVD sets they were working on of season 2 and season 3 of the original series, it was only a matter of time before there would be Blu-ray versions of the original series and the original movies. Paramount knows they're sitting on a gold mine with those titles and nothing will stop them from making big bank on same... even with a weak economy there'll be people spending the $$ without even blinkin'


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> If I had known this was 'news' I'd have put up a link to the discussions about it at HDD.com about 10 days back...
> 
> Once HD DVD was dead, with Paramount failing to push out the HD DVD sets they were working on of season 2 and season 3 of the original series, it was only a matter of time before there would be Blu-ray versions of the original series and the original movies. Paramount knows they're sitting on a gold mine with those titles and nothing will stop them from making big bank on same... even with a weak economy there'll be people spending the $$ without even blinkin'


Can't seem to find any site called HDD.com...

Paramount's announcement was dated last week...so wondering how that site would have it ahead of time.....hmmm....

In any case, the HD DVD release of the First Season sold like hotcakes once they showed off the remastered special effects version....amazing indeed.

The Blu Ray (with 7.1 surround) should be even better...


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Can't seem to find any site called HDD.com...
> 
> Paramount's announcement was dated last week...so wondering how that site would have it ahead of time.....hmmm....
> 
> ...


HDD = HighDefDigest.com

Thread in forums: here as of 1/24/2009


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bdowell said:


> HDD = HighDefDigest.com
> 
> Thread in forums: here as of 1/24/2009


Strange...I'm on that site too almost every day and never saw that posting there....:eek2:...shame on me....

In any case....lots to look forward to....I suspect these will sell very well.

I suspect we'll see them listed on Amazon and other places soon.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Strange...I'm on that site too almost every day and never saw that posting there....:eek2:...shame on me....
> 
> In any case....lots to look forward to....I suspect these will sell very well.
> 
> I suspect we'll see them listed on Amazon and other places soon.


As noted in discussion there, I think it'll really depend upon pricing and bundling constraints that might influence the pricing on the whole. If the prices are kept reasonable (there's some discusssion there on possible pricing for season 1 TOS set that seems like it might actually be priced at levels that are almost reasonable...) they could sell a ton, but if they jack the prices up and/or get stupid and require people buying the movies to buy the complete set and not just singles it could keep the sales down for a while.

I have the first season (of TOS) on HD DVD and have no intention of going back to buy it on Blu-ray at this point. The only thing that would convince me otherwise would be prices that are just so insanely tempting that I'd feel like an idiot if I didn't take advantage. Even then, well, I'd likely still save my money if possible, and maybe, just maybe, spend it on season 2 or season 3.

In truth, there's one or two of the films that I'd be interested in owning, and about 4 - 5 episodes from the second and third season of TOS that I'd like to have. While I enjoy the rest, I don't consider them all must owns and don't really want to pay that much.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't have any Trek on DVD, so I will definitely be getting Wrath of Khan once it comes out.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Wrath of Kahn, Voyage Home, and Undiscovered Country are great...

But, I want First Contact. That's by far my favorite


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm a huge fan, but Undiscovered Country sucked.

I have season one of TOS on HDDVD, and the phaser remote.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Bring It......

Sorry, couldn't help myself. 

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I suspect you'll see these at Amazon and other places at a competitive price. Actually, the MSRP prices are lower than other similar Blu Ray packages I've seen to start with...so these will likely sell well.

If anyone has seen the digital remastered scenes that were done in the HD DVD version for TOS....you'll be very impressed with the imagery...they've now raised the bar further in the audio for Blu Ray...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well you know what I'll be doing...


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

And wait for the Super Deluxe Set when they decide to release the director's Cut of each movie on Blu-Ray. The release I read specifically said "theatrical cut" of the 6 "TOS" movies.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

They won't be doing the Super-Extended cut of ST:TMP (the first one) because all the new effects were produced in SD. Short-sighted, that. Also, all the restorations to the other movies were also done in SD. That's why they are leading with the theatrical versions. 

I am a little bummed that at this point I can't pick and choose which movies I'd like to see. Star Treks 1,2,4,6, and First Contact would be the only ones I'd buy, and 1 is sort of iffy. So I'll start with the 2-3-4 set and when the others are available individually I'll buy those.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

djlong said:


> And wait for the Super Deluxe Set when they decide to release the director's Cut of each movie on Blu-Ray. The release I read specifically said "theatrical cut" of the 6 "TOS" movies.


This is the part that worries me the most. The theatrical cuts of all the movies are fine except for Star Trek: The Motion Picture. When the movie was originally released, it was basically unfinished. A few years ago before his death, the director (Robert Wise) went back (with some help) and finished the movie by adding special effects and trimming some scenes. The director's cut is absolutely wonderful compared to the theatrical cut. Personally I think the theatrical cut should be thrown in the garbage.

I will be buying the movie pack but won't watch ST:TMP. I will stick with the regular DVD on that one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They won't be doing the Super-Extended cut of ST:TMP (the first one) because all the new effects were produced in SD. Short-sighted, that. Also, all the restorations to the other movies were also done in SD. That's why they are leading with the theatrical versions.
> 
> I am a little bummed that at this point I can't pick and choose which movies I'd like to see. Star Treks 1,2,4,6, and First Contact would be the only ones I'd buy, and 1 is sort of iffy. So I'll start with the 2-3-4 set and when the others are available individually I'll buy those.


I'll likely be taking the same approach with the 2-3-4 set.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They won't be doing the Super-Extended cut of ST:TMP (the first one) because all the new effects were produced in SD. Short-sighted, that. Also, all the restorations to the other movies were also done in SD. That's why they are leading with the theatrical versions.
> 
> I am a little bummed that at this point I can't pick and choose which movies I'd like to see. Star Treks 1,2,4,6, and First Contact would be the only ones I'd buy, and 1 is sort of iffy. So I'll start with the 2-3-4 set and when the others are available individually I'll buy those.


I was just about to put up a note to let folks know, and/or remind those that are considering either of the sets that they are sets only and you can't mix and match.

As you've noted, there's a Genesis story arc version (II, III, and IV) which is much less expensive (approx. $50 retail), and the complete set (I - VI, with some bonus material making an extra disc) which will be approx. $110 retail.

Amazon should hopefully have some nice discounts (as would other places, such as DeepDiscount.com, etc.), but it's still not going to be all that cheap and there won't be any mixing and matching short of people buying sets and selling off pieces (which is not all that likely to happen).

I might, just might, fall for the Genesis arc version, but as noted it's all Theatrical versions, rather than Director's cuts and sooner or later Director's cut versions should show up.

That all said, (don't laugh please!), I'm really most interested in snagging IV, and am not rushed at all to get the others. If I saw that one split off by someone, I'd probably just snag it by it's lonesome.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and I wonder how many copies of Star Trek III and Star Trek V will show up on eBay and in Salvation Army donation boxes :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> They won't be doing the Super-Extended cut of ST:TMP (the first one) because all the new effects were produced in SD. Short-sighted, that. Also, all the restorations to the other movies were also done in SD. That's why they are leading with the theatrical versions.
> 
> I am a little bummed that at this point I can't pick and choose which movies I'd like to see. *Star Treks 1,2,4,6, and First Contact* would be the only ones I'd buy, and 1 is sort of iffy. So I'll start with the 2-3-4 set and when the others are available individually I'll buy those.


That would exactly my list of movies. The rest aren't worth it. 

I would also want TOS.

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...and I wonder how many copies of Star Trek III and Star Trek V will show up on eBay and in Salvation Army donation boxes :lol:


That's just soooooooo wrong......:eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...and I wonder how many copies of Star Trek III and Star Trek V will show up on eBay and in Salvation Army donation boxes :lol:


I just mailed two VHS copies to you.

Let me know when you get them.

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> I just mailed two VHS copies to you.
> 
> Let me know when you get them.
> 
> Mike


...not to mention if you can play them at all....

I am soooo looking forward to seeing these HD beauties on my large screen. I'm gonna have a Star Trek Movie Festival for about 15 people in the Home Theater, I believe...


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...not to mention if you can play them at all....
> 
> I am soooo looking forward to seeing these HD beauties on my large screen. I'm gonna have a Star Trek Movie Festival for about 15 people in the Home Theater, I believe...


I'd be interested in a comparison of the HDDVD and Blu-Ray version of the season 1 TOS set. Obviously the audio won't compare well, but the video would be an interesting one I'd think......


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

elaclair said:


> I'd be interested in a comparison of the HDDVD and Blu-Ray version of the season 1 TOS set. Obviously the audio won't compare well, but the video would be an interesting one I'd think......


I suspect they will be virtually (no pun intended) identical...as the master for both will be the same, and the output for both is 1080p.

The audio is supposedly the only "enhancement" over the HD DVD version.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I read somewhere that while the remastered episodes are still 4:3 (as they should be) that some new scenes (like a view of Vulcan from a distance) were also rendered in 16x9 for Japan. It'd be cool to get those as extras or seamless-branching on the Blu ray as well... but I've seen nothing that would indicate it to be so.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I read somewhere that while the remastered episodes are still 4:3 (as they should be) that some new scenes (like a view of Vulcan from a distance) were also rendered in 16x9 for Japan. It'd be cool to get those as extras or seamless-branching on the Blu ray as well... but I've seen nothing that would indicate it to be so.


That is correct for Star Trek, the Original Series (TOS) - it was filmed in 4:3 and will always be 4:3.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That is correct for Star Trek, the Original Series (TOS) - it was filmed in 4:3 and will always be 4:3.


Except a very few of the effects shots that were enhanced for the HD DVD version were done in 16x9 and those are included 'in place' (seamlessly branched in) when you play back the episodes from the T.O.S. season 1 HD DVD set.

Meaning that as you watch the episode you see 4x3 with some framing and 'additional content' on the sides of the screen to help use all of the available 16x9 screen width, and for a precious few shots you see a 16x9 image where new effects were done. As soon as the effect shot is done, back to 4x3 which is what the main content was done as.

As noted it was framed (during filming) for 4x3, and that won't be changed.


----------

